# Randy turned this forum into utopia but Mesh is the bauss!



## Explorer (Jan 1, 2011)

I just want to note that I really like it here!

The Rules are clear and available, and the Public Ban List provides clear information about how members have gone awry. 

As was previously noted in another thread, no one has *more* rep than what they deserve. I always chuckle when I read the occasional negative comment on mine, especially as those comments tend to be about threads where I state the obvious. (It doesn't hurt that I often get positive rep on those same comments, grateful that I cut through the BS. *laugh*)

Without getting specific, on other forums it is generally found that over 90% of the rule/behavior problems come from less than 1% of the members. SS.org has struck a great balance in being welcoming and openminded, but eliminating the 1% who would probably be better served on another forum. 

And, of course, the site itself would be nothing without the huge experience, individual viewpoints, and knowledge base of those like-minded individuals who feel the same as I do about SS.org. Discussion site, gold mine of information for those who search, and a sense of humor to boot....

Thanks, everyone, for helping make SevenString.org my main destination on the web.


----------



## JamesM (Jan 1, 2011)

Not only is the Public Ban List a fantastic reference, it is also quite entertaining!


----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 1, 2011)

The Armada said:


> Not only is the Public Ban List a fantastic reference, it is also quite entertaining!



I lol'd until I saw my name on it. Then I found it hilarious! 


But seriously, posting NSFW pics is no laughing matter. I apologize for that, and will endeavor not to do so again. I found myself hating the week that I wasn't here....


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 1, 2011)

I blame Randy!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 1, 2011)

The Armada said:


> Not only is the Public Ban List a fantastic reference, it is also quite entertaining!



this


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jan 1, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> I blame Randy!



This.


----------



## Razzy (Jan 1, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> I blame Randy!



We still need to see those nude pics you sent Randy.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jan 1, 2011)

Razzy said:


> We still need to see those nude pics you sent Randy.


----------



## Origin (Jan 1, 2011)

True enough, I check in almost every day to see if there's been any more chuckle-worthy bans. I'm very rarely disappointed.


----------



## FireInside (Jan 1, 2011)

I agree completely. Although I do not post often, I have been lurking for years. The strict enforcement of the rules is what keeps me coming back.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 1, 2011)

ghstofperdition said:


> I lol'd until I saw my name on it. Then I found it hilarious!



Me too. 

Also, I love it, because when I did get banned, I saw what I did wrong and never did it again. It's a learning experience for sure.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 2, 2011)

ittoa666 said:


> Me too.
> 
> Also, I love it, because when I did get banned, I saw what I did wrong and never did it again. It's a learning experience for sure.



Same. And no matter how "tasteful" you think the NSFW pics might be, just don't post them. It isn't worth it.


----------



## MorbidTravis (Jan 2, 2011)

i think the op is a suck up.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 2, 2011)

It's a learning experiance in that sending nudes to Randy isn't all that fun.


----------



## Randy (Jan 2, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> It's a learning experiance in that sending nudes to Randy isn't all that fun.



For you maybe.


----------



## Xaios (Jan 2, 2011)

The Public Ban List is also a great source of entertainment for me as well, because I get to see what kind of moronic crap you have to do to actually get banned. Like the most recent one is buddy was trying to obtain pirated software keys with his _very first post_!


----------



## Explorer (Jan 2, 2011)

Without going into detail, I have bailed on quite a few music forums when there was no way to have decent discussions. 

What I would find telling is that someone stating appreciation would be considered to have motives other than appreciation. I believe that says more about the person attributing a different motive, as well as what actions even occur to the attributor. 

If one can't picture someone being appreciative of having nice things... well, it sounds like a personal problem. 







----

And, to be a little clearer: If so many people have come into this thread and agreed, even those who have gotten occasionally banned, and someone has to grouse about people being appreciative... I have a prediction about which sort would be more likely to be on the wrong side of the rules, and who might be more likely to eventually be on the moving end of the ban-hammer. 

Anyone care to guess?

*laugh*


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 2, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> I blame Randy!





What's that guy's deal? He's got no sense of humour.


----------



## Randy (Jan 2, 2011)

You guys are far too kind.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jan 2, 2011)

I got banned once. I deserved it. The event wasn't immortalized in the PBL though 

/hauls ass out of this thread before getting banned


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 2, 2011)

Infinity Complex said:


> I got banned once. I deserved it. The event wasn't immortalized in the PBL though
> 
> /hauls ass out of this thread before getting banned



I got banned multiple times... I deserved it 

The thread title is fucking win!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 2, 2011)

Thread title change win.


----------



## techcoreriffman (Jan 2, 2011)

Holy shit the title change made my day!


----------



## JamesM (Jan 2, 2011)

I bring ye spices from the outer continents me Lawd.


----------



## Explorer (Jan 2, 2011)

(in a breathless, teenage girl style):

Dear Mod Squad!

You're all so dreamy! I wish I could just talk about you all day! Is there any chance you'll publish a magazine like "Tiger Beat?" I'm sure you're all really fascinating... and really cute! Not like those losers who hang out on internet forums!

Signed,

Future Mrs. Mod Squad!

*laugh*

(Oh, yeah, she's talking about letting all of you guys pull a blissful polyamorous matrimonial train on her! how can you pull out of *that* deal?! *laugh*)


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jan 2, 2011)

I love this site


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jan 2, 2011)

I love this thread. 

And yes, all glory to the mod squad!


----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## TXDeathMetal (Jan 2, 2011)

Nice title change Randy, haha.


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## techcoreriffman (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## TXDeathMetal (Jan 2, 2011)

Epic title change is epic.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 2, 2011)

I tribute this to Mesh for epic 2nd title change:


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Jan 2, 2011)

Promote Synergy, hit on Deborah, get rejected!


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 2, 2011)

I believe Mesh is the only one I've paid, so I feel he deserves all of the bla... I mean credit.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## djpharoah (Jan 3, 2011)

Customisbetter said:


> I believe Mesh is the only one I've paid, so I feel he deserves all of the bla... I mean credit.


Wait... wha? I got paid?


----------



## Explorer (Jan 3, 2011)

(breathless, teenage girl voice):

Dear Hypno-Toad,

Do you think you could take a little time and get Randy in touch with his feelings for me? I think he got a little confused after he saw some pictures which were sent to him, and now it's like he doesn't even notice me! Sure, I want to marry all the Mod Squad, but Randy is the cute one, and it won't be the same without him on our matrimonial bed with the rest of the Squad!

Also, could you just kind of make him erase those pictures, and forget about his obsession with the person who sent them to him? It's a little creepy how he kept them!

Thanks, Hypno-Toad! You're the greatest!

Sincerely,

Future Mrs. Mod Squad

*laugh*


----------



## Randy (Jan 3, 2011)

I approve of the new thread title.


----------

